
Show HN: Signature – signatures for Medium, simplified - cedricium
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/signature/hgabbjfneihcmbbcnbnfdnfdcbpodnhp
======
cedricium
Hi everyone, maker of Signature here!

For those who use Firefox, there is also a Firefox WebExtension available
here: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/medium-
signat...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/medium-signature/)

Please try it out and let me know what you think, I'm looking forward to
hearing everyone's thoughts and suggestions :)

